# Milan tra Mr X (in pole) Ricketts ed Elliott.



## admin (23 Giugno 2018)

Montanari di Milano Finanza a Sky:"La famiglia Ricketts è interessata a comprare il club ma non è l'unico soggetto. Il problema è che non si conosce l'identikit dell'altro soggetto. Nei prossimi 10 giorni potrebbe esserci il passaggio formale di Li ad Elliott, se il presidente rossonero non restituirà i 32 milioni. In questi 10 giorni avremo la soluzione. O Elliott vince e resta proprietario o Li prova a vendere il Milan e arriverà un nuovo proprietario. Soluzione migliore? Elliott è un fondo attivista, che scommette sulle società quotate in borsa. Entrano nel capitale, fanno l'affare e poi vendono. Non è un investitore di lungo corso. E' un fondo speculativo. Se Elliott diventasse proprietario del Milan, cercherà nel giro di qualche tempo un nuovo proprietario. A questo punto è più importante che si trovi un investitore industriale serio, come può essere la famiglia Ricketts. Li valuta il Milan complessivamente 1 miliardo, e mi chiedo come faccia. Dalla cifra vanno decurtati i debiti, quindi il valore è di 650 - 700 milioni. Cifra comunque molto alta. Considerata anche la spada di Damocle della Uefa. I Ricketts hanno detto di voler replicare il modello sportivo dei Cubs il cui valore è raddoppiato in poco tempo. I Ricketts sanno fare il loro mestiere. Hanno diverse attività, anche di brokeraggio. Alcuni membri della famiglia sono in politica. Sappiamo chi sono e cosa fanno. I bilanci sono visibili a tutti. E godono della stima del mondo politico. Cosa mi aspetto dalla sentenza della Uefa? Io ho sempre pensato che la soluzione migliore sia la sanzione economica. L'esclusione dalle coppe sarebbe un danno enorme. Probabilmente un provvedimento esagerato".

Secondo Calciomercato.com, mister x, che sta sfidando Ricketts, sarebbe un magnate conosciuto con un patrimonio molto significativo. Esso starebbe trattando a New York direttamente con Yonghong Li e David Han Li


Pellegatti:"I Ricketts? Potrebbero NON essere loro i nuovi proprietari del Milan. Siamo in dirittura d'arrivo. Perchè ieri è uscito il comunicato dei Ricketts? Sono un pò indietro rispetto all'uomo di Goldman Sachs. Han LI è in Usa e sta trattando con l'uomo di Goldman Sachs da 4 miliardi di dollari. C'è massima riservatezza. Talmente riservato che Han Li non sta parlando col Mister X ma direttamente con Goldman Sachs. Mr X partirà in minoranza ma passerà in maggioranza entro breve. Se cambia la proprietà restano Fassone e Mirabelli? Secondo me sì. Fassone è stato il Deus Ex Machina per l'arrivo di Elliott. Ed è ancora lui che sta portando avanti questi contatti, con l'avvocato che è sempre lo stesso".


Ultime ed importanti news da Carlo Festa sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, il Milan sarebbe vicino al passaggio al Mr X americano portato da Goldman Sachs. Summit in corso con Yonghong Li, Han Li, Agostinelli e gli avvocati per provare a chiudere: *l'offerta di Mr X è di 500 milioni di euro per il 75% del club rossonero. Ingresso, inizialmente, in minoranza. **

Si parla anche di Paolo Maldini in società. Ma non si sa se siano voci reali o solo suggestioni.

E i Ricketts? Al momento sono indietro. Per recuperare terreno hanno provato a mettere su una campagna di comunicazione con contest tra varie agenzie. Ma il nome dei Ricketts, poi, è uscito (ieri) con un giorno di anticipo rispetto a quanto previsto inizialmente. I Ricketts sono ancora indietro, vedremo se riusciranno a recuperare terreno. *


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Montanari di Milano Finanza a Sky:"La famiglia Ricketts è interessata a comprare il club ma non è l'unico soggetto. Il problema è che non si conosce l'identikit dell'altro soggetto. Nei prossimi 10 giorni potrebbe esserci il passaggio formale di Li ad Elliott, se il presidente rossonero non restituirà i 32 milioni. In questi 10 giorni avremo la soluzione. O Elliott vince e resta proprietario o Li prova a vendere il Milan e arriverà un nuovo proprietario. Soluzione migliore? Elliott è un fondo attivista, che scommette sulle società quotate in borsa. Entrano nel capitale, fanno l'affare e poi vendono. Non è un investitore di lungo corso. E' un fondo speculativo. Se Elliott diventasse proprietario del Milan, cercherà nel giro di qualche tempo un nuovo proprietario. A questo punto è più importante che si trovi un investitore industriale serio, come può essere la famiglia Ricketts. Li tutta valuta il Milan complessiva 1 miliardo, e mi chiedo come faccia. Dalla cifra vanno decurtati i debiti, quindi il valore è di 650 - 700 milioni. Cifre comunque molto alta. Considerata anche la spada di Damocle della Uefa. I Ricketts hanno detto di voler replicare il modello sportivo dei Cubs il cui valore è raddoppiato in poco tempo. I Ricketts sanno fare il loro mestiere. Hanno diverse attività, anche di brokeraggio. Alcuni membri della famiglia sono in politica. Sappiamo chi sono e cosa fanno. I bilanci sono visibili a tutti. E godono della stima del mondo politico. Cosa mi aspetto dalla sentenza della Uefa? Io ho sempre pensato che la soluzione migliore sia la sanzione economica. L'esclusione dalle coppe sarebbe un danno enorme. Probabilmente un provvedimento esagerato".
> 
> 
> Pellegatti:"I Ricketts? Potrebbero NON essere loro i nuovi proprietari del Milan. Siamo in dirittura d'arrivo. Perchè ieri è uscito il comunicato dei Ricketts? Sono un pò indietro rispetto all'uomo di Goldman Sachs. Han LI è in Usa e sta trattando con l'uomo di Goldman Sachs da 4 miliardi di dollari. C'è massima riservatezza. Talmente riservato che Han Li non sta parlando col Mister X ma direttamente con Goldman Sachs. Mr X partirà in minoranza ma passerà in maggioranza entro breve. Se cambia la proprietà restano Fassone e Mirabelli? Secondo me sì. Fassone è stato il Deus Ex Machina per l'arrivo di Elliott. Ed è ancora lui che sta portando avanti questi contatti, con l'avvocato che è sempre lo stesso".
> ...


*

A sensazione mi sa che finiamo nelle mani di un Li 2.0, altro che Ricketts*


----------



## malos (23 Giugno 2018)

Ho paura.


----------



## 7vinte (23 Giugno 2018)

*Secondo Calciomercato.com, mister x, che sta sfidando Ricketts, sarebbe un magnate conosciuto con un patrimonio molto significativo. Esso starebbe trattando a New York direttamente con Yonghong Li e David Han Li *


----------



## Gekyn (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Montanari di Milano Finanza a Sky:"La famiglia Ricketts è interessata a comprare il club ma non è l'unico soggetto. Il problema è che non si conosce l'identikit dell'altro soggetto. Nei prossimi 10 giorni potrebbe esserci il passaggio formale di Li ad Elliott, se il presidente rossonero non restituirà i 32 milioni. In questi 10 giorni avremo la soluzione. O Elliott vince e resta proprietario o Li prova a vendere il Milan e arriverà un nuovo proprietario. Soluzione migliore? Elliott è un fondo attivista, che scommette sulle società quotate in borsa. Entrano nel capitale, fanno l'affare e poi vendono. Non è un investitore di lungo corso. E' un fondo speculativo. Se Elliott diventasse proprietario del Milan, cercherà nel giro di qualche tempo un nuovo proprietario. A questo punto è più importante che si trovi un investitore industriale serio, come può essere la famiglia Ricketts. Li tutta valuta il Milan complessiva 1 miliardo, e mi chiedo come faccia. Dalla cifra vanno decurtati i debiti, quindi il valore è di 650 - 700 milioni. Cifre comunque molto alta. Considerata anche la spada di Damocle della Uefa. I Ricketts hanno detto di voler replicare il modello sportivo dei Cubs il cui valore è raddoppiato in poco tempo. I Ricketts sanno fare il loro mestiere. Hanno diverse attività, anche di brokeraggio. Alcuni membri della famiglia sono in politica. Sappiamo chi sono e cosa fanno. I bilanci sono visibili a tutti. E godono della stima del mondo politico. Cosa mi aspetto dalla sentenza della Uefa? Io ho sempre pensato che la soluzione migliore sia la sanzione economica. L'esclusione dalle coppe sarebbe un danno enorme. Probabilmente un provvedimento esagerato".
> 
> 
> Pellegatti:"I Ricketts? Potrebbero NON essere loro i nuovi proprietari del Milan. Siamo in dirittura d'arrivo. Perchè ieri è uscito il comunicato dei Ricketts? Sono un pò indietro rispetto all'uomo di Goldman Sachs. Han LI è in Usa e sta trattando con l'uomo di Goldman Sachs da 4 miliardi di dollari. C'è massima riservatezza. Talmente riservato che Han Li non sta parlando col Mister X ma direttamente con Goldman Sachs. Mr X partirà in minoranza ma passerà in maggioranza entro breve. Se cambia la proprietà restano Fassone e Mirabelli? Secondo me sì. Fassone è stato il Deus Ex Machina per l'arrivo di Elliott. Ed è ancora lui che sta portando avanti questi contatti, con l'avvocato che è sempre lo stesso".
> ...


*

Quello che non capisco, come possa un comunicato da parte dei Richetts possa fargli guadagnare terreno.....altresì sono sicuro che questo Mister X, nel momento dell'acquisizione si riveli, non posso fare un LI 2.0, rischierebbero troppo questa volta!!!

Comunque a chi parla di lavatrice, gli dico che la prima cessione lo è stato, ma la seconda è quella reale....*


----------



## Gunnar67 (23 Giugno 2018)

Forza Ricketts. A me quando sento parlare di "Mister X", del fatto che Li preferisce trattare con la banca d'affari, che dietro ci sarebbe ancora la regia di quell'affarista senza scrupoli che risponde al nome di Marco Fassone viene l'orticaria. Ormai bisogna avere il coraggio di dirlo: vorrei sapere quanti soldi si sta facendo e si farà Fassone in tutti questi giri. Mi dà l'aria che sia lui il vero intermediario di tutto ciò.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Giugno 2018)

* Negli USA (soprattutto a Chicago) si parla solo dei Ricketts: sia il NYT che il Daily Herald parlano del forte interesse dei Ricketts verso il Milan. La famiglia metterebbe le bandierine a Milano e vorrebbe ricreare un forte legame tra la città e i tifosi.

QUI -) *http://www.milanworld.net/i-ricketts-utili-per-1-4-mld-e-successi-nonostante-trump-vt64034.html


----------



## Moffus98 (23 Giugno 2018)

Io sinceramente preferisco i Ricketts. Hanno già dimostrato di saperci fare con il mondo dello sport, e potrebbero riuscirci anche con il calcio. Basta con questi mister x sconosciuti, a meno che non si tratti di Paul Allen o Jeff Bezos di Amazon ma non credo.


----------



## Aron (23 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Secondo Calciomercato.com,mister x,che sta sfidando Ricketts,sarebbe un magnate conosciuto con un patrimonio molto significativo. Esso starebbe trattando a New York direttamente con Yonghong Li e David Han Li *



Strano che Yonghong Li tratti direttamente con Mister X e che abbia trattato con Berlusconi e Fininvest (i quali hanno dichiarato di aver avuto garanzie solide sull'affidabilità di Li), ma che dall'UEFA si sia sempre tenuto alla larga.

Accipicchia che roba


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Negli USA si parla solo dei Ricketts: sia il NYT che il Daily Harald parlano del forte interesse dei Ricketts verso il Milan. La famiglia metterebbe le bandierine a Milano e vorrebbe ricreare un forte legame tra la città e i tifosi. *



QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/i-ricketts-utili-per-1-4-mld-e-successi-nonostante-trump-vt64034.html


----------



## malos (23 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Negli USA si parla solo dei Ricketts: sia il NYT che il Daily Harald parlano del forte interesse dei Ricketts verso il Milan. La famiglia metterebbe le bandierine a Milano e vorrebbe ricreare un forte legame tra la città e i tifosi. *



Magari, io tifo per loro.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Io sinceramente preferisco i Ricketts. Hanno già dimostrato di saperci fare con il mondo dello sport, e potrebbero riuscirci anche con il calcio. Basta con questi mister x sconosciuti, a meno che non si tratti di Paul Allen o Jeff Bezos di Amazon ma non credo.



E' Bill Gates


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Montanari di Milano Finanza a Sky:"La famiglia Ricketts è interessata a comprare il club ma non è l'unico soggetto. Il problema è che non si conosce l'identikit dell'altro soggetto. Nei prossimi 10 giorni potrebbe esserci il passaggio formale di Li ad Elliott, se il presidente rossonero non restituirà i 32 milioni. In questi 10 giorni avremo la soluzione. O Elliott vince e resta proprietario o Li prova a vendere il Milan e arriverà un nuovo proprietario. Soluzione migliore? Elliott è un fondo attivista, che scommette sulle società quotate in borsa. Entrano nel capitale, fanno l'affare e poi vendono. Non è un investitore di lungo corso. E' un fondo speculativo. Se Elliott diventasse proprietario del Milan, cercherà nel giro di qualche tempo un nuovo proprietario. A questo punto è più importante che si trovi un investitore industriale serio, come può essere la famiglia Ricketts. Li valuta il Milan complessivamente 1 miliardo, e mi chiedo come faccia. Dalla cifra vanno decurtati i debiti, quindi il valore è di 650 - 700 milioni. Cifra comunque molto alta. Considerata anche la spada di Damocle della Uefa. I Ricketts hanno detto di voler replicare il modello sportivo dei Cubs il cui valore è raddoppiato in poco tempo. I Ricketts sanno fare il loro mestiere. Hanno diverse attività, anche di brokeraggio. Alcuni membri della famiglia sono in politica. Sappiamo chi sono e cosa fanno. I bilanci sono visibili a tutti. E godono della stima del mondo politico. Cosa mi aspetto dalla sentenza della Uefa? Io ho sempre pensato che la soluzione migliore sia la sanzione economica. L'esclusione dalle coppe sarebbe un danno enorme. Probabilmente un provvedimento esagerato".
> 
> Secondo Calciomercato.com, mister x, che sta sfidando Ricketts, sarebbe un magnate conosciuto con un patrimonio molto significativo. Esso starebbe trattando a New York direttamente con Yonghong Li e David Han Li
> 
> ...


*

.*


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Negli USA (soprattutto a Chicago) si parla solo dei Ricketts: sia il NYT che il Daily Herald parlano del forte interesse dei Ricketts verso il Milan. La famiglia metterebbe le bandierine a Milano e vorrebbe ricreare un forte legame tra la città e i tifosi. *



Giuro: a pelle mi stanno simpaticissimi e ispirano fiducia! Una famiglia, già dentro il settore sport, unita, con idee...perfetto! Magari non metteranno un'infinità sul mercato ogni anno ma si lavorerà bene per tornare a vincere. 
Se poi vincerà quest altro e verrà fuori che è davvero un colosso conosciuto ben venga...


----------



## Giangy (23 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Io sinceramente preferisco i Ricketts. Hanno già dimostrato di saperci fare con il mondo dello sport, e potrebbero riuscirci anche con il calcio. Basta con questi mister x sconosciuti, a meno che non si tratti di Paul Allen o Jeff Bezos di Amazon ma non credo.



Giusto, concordo. Vediamo comunque se uscirà il nome di questo mister X.


----------



## Aron (23 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Secondo Calciomercato.com, mister x, che sta sfidando Ricketts, sarebbe un magnate conosciuto con un patrimonio molto significativo. Esso starebbe trattando a New York direttamente con Yonghong Li e David Han Li *



Ma come mai i Mister X ci sono solo da noi?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Montanari di Milano Finanza a Sky:"La famiglia Ricketts è interessata a comprare il club ma non è l'unico soggetto. Il problema è che non si conosce l'identikit dell'altro soggetto. Nei prossimi 10 giorni potrebbe esserci il passaggio formale di Li ad Elliott, se il presidente rossonero non restituirà i 32 milioni. In questi 10 giorni avremo la soluzione. O Elliott vince e resta proprietario o Li prova a vendere il Milan e arriverà un nuovo proprietario. Soluzione migliore? Elliott è un fondo attivista, che scommette sulle società quotate in borsa. Entrano nel capitale, fanno l'affare e poi vendono. Non è un investitore di lungo corso. E' un fondo speculativo. Se Elliott diventasse proprietario del Milan, cercherà nel giro di qualche tempo un nuovo proprietario. A questo punto è più importante che si trovi un investitore industriale serio, come può essere la famiglia Ricketts. Li valuta il Milan complessivamente 1 miliardo, e mi chiedo come faccia. Dalla cifra vanno decurtati i debiti, quindi il valore è di 650 - 700 milioni. Cifra comunque molto alta. Considerata anche la spada di Damocle della Uefa. I Ricketts hanno detto di voler replicare il modello sportivo dei Cubs il cui valore è raddoppiato in poco tempo. I Ricketts sanno fare il loro mestiere. Hanno diverse attività, anche di brokeraggio. Alcuni membri della famiglia sono in politica. Sappiamo chi sono e cosa fanno. I bilanci sono visibili a tutti. E godono della stima del mondo politico. Cosa mi aspetto dalla sentenza della Uefa? Io ho sempre pensato che la soluzione migliore sia la sanzione economica. L'esclusione dalle coppe sarebbe un danno enorme. Probabilmente un provvedimento esagerato".
> 
> Secondo Calciomercato.com, mister x, che sta sfidando Ricketts, sarebbe un magnate conosciuto con un patrimonio molto significativo. Esso starebbe trattando a New York direttamente con Yonghong Li e David Han Li
> 
> ...


*

Spero che fili tutto liscio 
Noi tifosi ci meritiamo una tranquillità societaria 
non chiediamo molto.. la normalità 

e certamente far ritornare il Milan è sacrosanto 
visto che ci guadagnerebbero pure i nuovi proprietari 

ma basta i vari Mister X.. se già domani non esce il nome 
c'è parecchia puzza in questa storia*


----------



## Kaketto (23 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Secondo Calciomercato.com, mister x, che sta sfidando Ricketts, sarebbe un magnate conosciuto con un patrimonio molto significativo. Esso starebbe trattando a New York direttamente con Yonghong Li e David Han Li *



Questo mister x mi puzza di un yonghong li-bis


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Negli USA (soprattutto a Chicago) si parla solo dei Ricketts: sia il NYT che il Daily Herald parlano del forte interesse dei Ricketts verso il Milan. La famiglia metterebbe le bandierine a Milano e vorrebbe ricreare un forte legame tra la città e i tifosi.
> 
> QUI -) *http://www.milanworld.net/i-ricketts-utili-per-1-4-mld-e-successi-nonostante-trump-vt64034.html



Dajeeeee non so perché ma tifo per loro


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ma come mai i Mister X ci sono solo da noi?



Roba da pazzi.

Il problema è che sti Mr X rimangono tali anche a giochi fatti e finiti...

"Loro lavorano così".


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Montanari di Milano Finanza a Sky:"La famiglia Ricketts è interessata a comprare il club ma non è l'unico soggetto. Il problema è che non si conosce l'identikit dell'altro soggetto. Nei prossimi 10 giorni potrebbe esserci il passaggio formale di Li ad Elliott, se il presidente rossonero non restituirà i 32 milioni. In questi 10 giorni avremo la soluzione. O Elliott vince e resta proprietario o Li prova a vendere il Milan e arriverà un nuovo proprietario. Soluzione migliore? Elliott è un fondo attivista, che scommette sulle società quotate in borsa. Entrano nel capitale, fanno l'affare e poi vendono. Non è un investitore di lungo corso. E' un fondo speculativo. Se Elliott diventasse proprietario del Milan, cercherà nel giro di qualche tempo un nuovo proprietario. A questo punto è più importante che si trovi un investitore industriale serio, come può essere la famiglia Ricketts. Li valuta il Milan complessivamente 1 miliardo, e mi chiedo come faccia. Dalla cifra vanno decurtati i debiti, quindi il valore è di 650 - 700 milioni. Cifra comunque molto alta. Considerata anche la spada di Damocle della Uefa. I Ricketts hanno detto di voler replicare il modello sportivo dei Cubs il cui valore è raddoppiato in poco tempo. I Ricketts sanno fare il loro mestiere. Hanno diverse attività, anche di brokeraggio. Alcuni membri della famiglia sono in politica. Sappiamo chi sono e cosa fanno. I bilanci sono visibili a tutti. E godono della stima del mondo politico. Cosa mi aspetto dalla sentenza della Uefa? Io ho sempre pensato che la soluzione migliore sia la sanzione economica. L'esclusione dalle coppe sarebbe un danno enorme. Probabilmente un provvedimento esagerato".
> 
> Secondo Calciomercato.com, mister x, che sta sfidando Ricketts, sarebbe un magnate conosciuto con un patrimonio molto significativo. Esso starebbe trattando a New York direttamente con Yonghong Li e David Han Li
> 
> ...


*

Il passaggio marchiato in rosso per me dice tutto. "Talmente riservato che non si parla direttamente con Mister X". Mi viene da ridere.
Suvvia, basta farsi prendere in giro con gli X-Men, Batman o Wonder Woman.

O rilasciano il nome entro il week-end, o diano il via libera totale ai Ricketts o Elliott.

Mi piacerebbe sapere chi ha veramente avvicinato Maldini. Se i Ricketts o Wolverine. Da lì avrei gli indizi per capire la serietà delle trattative. Maldini con un altro Li ectoplasmatico non viene certamente..*


----------



## Jazzy R&B (23 Giugno 2018)

[MENTION=4045]Jazzy R&B[/MENTION] alla prossima uscita del genere verrai bannato.


----------



## luis4 (23 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ma come mai i Mister X ci sono solo da noi?



perchè qtesto sarà un tipo orgoglioso e se non chiude non vuole fare una figuraccia 

ricketts, mister x o y sarà un proprietario solido e serio al 100%


----------



## Aron (23 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il passaggio marchiato in rosso per me dice tutto. "Talmente riservato che non si parla direttamente con Mister X". Mi viene da ridere.
> Suvvia, basta farsi prendere in giro con gli X-Men, Batman o Wonder Woman.
> 
> O rilasciano il nome entro il week-end, o diano il via libera totale ai Ricketts o Elliott.
> ...



Il ritorno di Maldini è la cartina di tornasole del progetto e delle ambizioni del Milan.
E' così dal giorno del suo ritiro, e infatti dal giorno del suo ritiro è iniziata la decadenza e la perdita di credibilità del club.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il passaggio marchiato in rosso per me dice tutto. "Talmente riservato che non si parla direttamente con Mister X". Mi viene da ridere.
> Suvvia, basta farsi prendere in giro con gli X-Men, Batman o Wonder Woman.
> 
> O rilasciano il nome entro il week-end, o diano il via libera totale ai Ricketts o Elliott.
> ...



Secondo me, il nome non esce fuori semplicemente perchè questo tipo sta trattando con Elliott e non con il Milan. Fosse così, ci sarebbe da aspettare qualche altra settimana.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Giugno 2018)

Trasformerò il Milan in una squadra più evoluta, dove umani e mutanti collaboreranno


----------



## Aron (23 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> perchè qtesto sarà un tipo orgoglioso e se non chiude non vuole fare una figuraccia
> 
> ricketts, mister x o y sarà un proprietario solido e serio al 100%



Temo invece che il Mister X americano (sempre che sia veramente americano e non uno che abbia semplicemente la residenza in America) possa essere l'ennesima illusione. 
Avrebbe anche senso il temporeggiamento ai piani alti del Milan, visto che se fosse una pagliacciata in salsa americana non si farebbe altro che irritare ulteriormente l'UEFA (quindi tanto varrebbe aspettare la sentenza prima di ufficializzare il socio).


----------



## Aron (23 Giugno 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Secondo me, il nome non esce fuori semplicemente perchè questo tipo sta trattando con Elliott e non con il Milan. Fosse così, ci sarebbe da aspettare qualche altra settimana.



Intanto la sentenza UEFA passa così come il TAS di Losanna.


----------



## cris (23 Giugno 2018)

Questi mr X han rotto i maroni.
Devono uscire i nomi, se no attendiamoci un Li 2 la vendetta


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Montanari di Milano Finanza a Sky:"La famiglia Ricketts è interessata a comprare il club ma non è l'unico soggetto. Il problema è che non si conosce l'identikit dell'altro soggetto. Nei prossimi 10 giorni potrebbe esserci il passaggio formale di Li ad Elliott, se il presidente rossonero non restituirà i 32 milioni. In questi 10 giorni avremo la soluzione. O Elliott vince e resta proprietario o Li prova a vendere il Milan e arriverà un nuovo proprietario. Soluzione migliore? Elliott è un fondo attivista, che scommette sulle società quotate in borsa. Entrano nel capitale, fanno l'affare e poi vendono. Non è un investitore di lungo corso. E' un fondo speculativo. Se Elliott diventasse proprietario del Milan, cercherà nel giro di qualche tempo un nuovo proprietario. A questo punto è più importante che si trovi un investitore industriale serio, come può essere la famiglia Ricketts. Li valuta il Milan complessivamente 1 miliardo, e mi chiedo come faccia. Dalla cifra vanno decurtati i debiti, quindi il valore è di 650 - 700 milioni. Cifra comunque molto alta. Considerata anche la spada di Damocle della Uefa. I Ricketts hanno detto di voler replicare il modello sportivo dei Cubs il cui valore è raddoppiato in poco tempo. I Ricketts sanno fare il loro mestiere. Hanno diverse attività, anche di brokeraggio. Alcuni membri della famiglia sono in politica. Sappiamo chi sono e cosa fanno. I bilanci sono visibili a tutti. E godono della stima del mondo politico. Cosa mi aspetto dalla sentenza della Uefa? Io ho sempre pensato che la soluzione migliore sia la sanzione economica. L'esclusione dalle coppe sarebbe un danno enorme. Probabilmente un provvedimento esagerato".
> 
> Secondo Calciomercato.com, mister x, che sta sfidando Ricketts, sarebbe un magnate conosciuto con un patrimonio molto significativo. Esso starebbe trattando a New York direttamente con Yonghong Li e David Han Li
> 
> ...


*

2 considerazioni:

1)L'anonimato è piu che comprensibile in fase di negoziazione, ma non dopo l'acquisto.
Capiremo se è fuffa qualora lo acquistasse e non si rivelasse.
2)A sensazione, non ti esponi se non sai di averla ormai in tasca.
Con il comunicato, i Ricketts sono già nettamente in vantaggio su qualunque concorrenza.
Non puoi fare un'uscita del genere se non sei certo dell'acquisto, ne va della stabilità dei tuoi investimenti in borsa.

Fiducia, ragazzi!*


----------



## Aron (23 Giugno 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> Questi mr X han rotto i maroni.
> Devono uscire i nomi, se no attendiamoci un Li 2 la vendetta



Abbiamo due nomi certi, Elliott e i Ricketts, ma guardacaso il favorito è il misterioso Mister X.


----------



## Pit96 (23 Giugno 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Trasformerò il Milan in una squadra più evoluta, dove umani e mutanti collaboreranno


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Giugno 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Trasformerò il Milan in una squadra più evoluta, dove umani e mutanti collaboreranno



Siamo veramente in un fumetto o una serie Tv. Io ho anche appoggiato per mesi la proprietà Li, dopo l'insediamento.
Adesso veramente hanno rotto le palle.


----------



## luis4 (23 Giugno 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> 2 considerazioni:
> 
> 1)L'anonimato è piu che comprensibile in fase di negoziazione, ma non dopo l'acquisto.
> Capiremo se è fuffa qualora lo acquistasse e non si rivelasse.
> ...


----------



## mil77 (23 Giugno 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> 2 considerazioni:
> 
> 1)L'anonimato è piu che comprensibile in fase di negoziazione, ma non dopo l'acquisto.
> Capiremo se è fuffa qualora lo acquistasse e non si rivelasse.
> ...



invece il comunicato x me ha il senso opposto. loro vogliono il Milan ma sanno che sono in ritardo e Li sta vendendo ad un altro. hanno voluto forzare la mano x recuperare terreno


----------



## Gabry (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Montanari di Milano Finanza a Sky:"La famiglia Ricketts è interessata a comprare il club ma non è l'unico soggetto. Il problema è che non si conosce l'identikit dell'altro soggetto. Nei prossimi 10 giorni potrebbe esserci il passaggio formale di Li ad Elliott, se il presidente rossonero non restituirà i 32 milioni. In questi 10 giorni avremo la soluzione. O Elliott vince e resta proprietario o Li prova a vendere il Milan e arriverà un nuovo proprietario. Soluzione migliore? Elliott è un fondo attivista, che scommette sulle società quotate in borsa. Entrano nel capitale, fanno l'affare e poi vendono. Non è un investitore di lungo corso. E' un fondo speculativo. Se Elliott diventasse proprietario del Milan, cercherà nel giro di qualche tempo un nuovo proprietario. A questo punto è più importante che si trovi un investitore industriale serio, come può essere la famiglia Ricketts. Li valuta il Milan complessivamente 1 miliardo, e mi chiedo come faccia. Dalla cifra vanno decurtati i debiti, quindi il valore è di 650 - 700 milioni. Cifra comunque molto alta. Considerata anche la spada di Damocle della Uefa. I Ricketts hanno detto di voler replicare il modello sportivo dei Cubs il cui valore è raddoppiato in poco tempo. I Ricketts sanno fare il loro mestiere. Hanno diverse attività, anche di brokeraggio. Alcuni membri della famiglia sono in politica. Sappiamo chi sono e cosa fanno. I bilanci sono visibili a tutti. E godono della stima del mondo politico. Cosa mi aspetto dalla sentenza della Uefa? Io ho sempre pensato che la soluzione migliore sia la sanzione economica. L'esclusione dalle coppe sarebbe un danno enorme. Probabilmente un provvedimento esagerato".
> 
> Secondo Calciomercato.com, mister x, che sta sfidando Ricketts, sarebbe un magnate conosciuto con un patrimonio molto significativo. Esso starebbe trattando a New York direttamente con Yonghong Li e David Han Li
> 
> ...


*

Ma nessuno che trolla che mister X è Donald Trump (tra 3 e 4 mld di patrimonio) per poter dire che ci compra lo stato americano? *


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Giugno 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> 2 considerazioni:
> 
> *1)L'anonimato è piu che comprensibile in fase di negoziazione, ma non dopo l'acquisto.
> Capiremo se è fuffa qualora lo acquistasse e non si rivelasse.*
> ...





cris ha scritto:


> Questi mr X han rotto i maroni.
> Devono uscire i nomi, se no attendiamoci un Li 2 la vendetta



Esatto.

Il problema in caso è dopo, ma in questo momento è più che normale che il nome sia top secret.


----------



## 7vinte (23 Giugno 2018)

Gabry ha scritto:


> Ma nessuno che trolla che mister X è Donald Trump (tra 3 e 4 mld di patrimonio) per poter dire che ci compra lo stato americano?



Sarebbe un incubo per [MENTION=2604]Trumpusconi[/MENTION]


----------



## ignaxio (23 Giugno 2018)

Furbissimo sto Ricketts, fa già leva sul mettere la faccia in confronto a un generico mr. X ingraziandosi tutti i tifosi. 

bravo!


----------



## Gekyn (23 Giugno 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Furbissimo sto Ricketts, fa già leva sul mettere la faccia in confronto a un generico mr. X ingraziandosi tutti i tifosi.
> 
> bravo!



Ma non sono i tifosi che decidono......
Comunque il Mister X sono i giornalisti che lo hanno nominato così, ad oggi è normale che non si conosca il reale nome, come d'altronde è normale nel momento della cessione questo fantomatico Mister X si riveli, se così non fosse sarebbe una porcata da ufficio indagine, però resto dell idea che un nome uscirà e sarà serio.....


----------



## 7vinte (23 Giugno 2018)

Per me è Stephan Ross, ideatore dell'ICC,a cui parteciperemo


----------



## Ruuddil23 (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Montanari di Milano Finanza a Sky:"La famiglia Ricketts è interessata a comprare il club ma non è l'unico soggetto. Il problema è che non si conosce l'identikit dell'altro soggetto. Nei prossimi 10 giorni potrebbe esserci il passaggio formale di Li ad Elliott, se il presidente rossonero non restituirà i 32 milioni. In questi 10 giorni avremo la soluzione. O Elliott vince e resta proprietario o Li prova a vendere il Milan e arriverà un nuovo proprietario. Soluzione migliore? Elliott è un fondo attivista, che scommette sulle società quotate in borsa. Entrano nel capitale, fanno l'affare e poi vendono. Non è un investitore di lungo corso. E' un fondo speculativo. Se Elliott diventasse proprietario del Milan, cercherà nel giro di qualche tempo un nuovo proprietario. A questo punto è più importante che si trovi un investitore industriale serio, come può essere la famiglia Ricketts. Li valuta il Milan complessivamente 1 miliardo, e mi chiedo come faccia. Dalla cifra vanno decurtati i debiti, quindi il valore è di 650 - 700 milioni. Cifra comunque molto alta. Considerata anche la spada di Damocle della Uefa. I Ricketts hanno detto di voler replicare il modello sportivo dei Cubs il cui valore è raddoppiato in poco tempo. I Ricketts sanno fare il loro mestiere. Hanno diverse attività, anche di brokeraggio. Alcuni membri della famiglia sono in politica. Sappiamo chi sono e cosa fanno. I bilanci sono visibili a tutti. E godono della stima del mondo politico. Cosa mi aspetto dalla sentenza della Uefa? Io ho sempre pensato che la soluzione migliore sia la sanzione economica. L'esclusione dalle coppe sarebbe un danno enorme. Probabilmente un provvedimento esagerato".
> 
> Secondo Calciomercato.com, mister x, che sta sfidando Ricketts, sarebbe un magnate conosciuto con un patrimonio molto significativo. Esso starebbe trattando a New York direttamente con Yonghong Li e David Han Li
> 
> ...


*

Simpatizzo per i Ricketts, ma mi va bene chiunque sia serio e conosciuto, anche Elliott in via temporanea. E soprattutto qualcuno che intervenga il prima possibile sul management e magari, se possibile, anche sulla panchina. A proposito, dato che qualcuno non sa capire quel che legge o fa finta...ho già scritto chiaramente che questo cambiamento deve avvenire entro qualche mese, non certo nel giro di pochi giorni, se il passaggio di proprietà sarà reale. A parte che anche cacciare immediatamente chi ha fallito del tutto sarebbe indice di serietà, altro che dilettantismo.*


----------



## Manue (23 Giugno 2018)

Non so perché, ma finché il Mister X è un magnate americano, io dormo tranquillo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un incubo per [MENTION=2604]Trumpusconi[/MENTION]



sostanzialmente il mio nick descriverebbe il nuovo management milan: l'asse Trump-Berlusconi


----------



## Roccoro (23 Giugno 2018)

Il grande Fabione ci aveva già avvertiti con il trenino Thomas (Ricketts) abbiamo dei ******* geni come dirigenti


----------



## goleador 70 (23 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Per me è Stephan Ross, ideatore dell'ICC,a cui parteciperemo



Anche secondo Massimo Marianella di Sky


----------



## luis4 (23 Giugno 2018)

lui lo sapeva già da un pò!


----------



## Casnop (23 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Negli USA (soprattutto a Chicago) si parla solo dei Ricketts: sia il NYT che il Daily Herald parlano del forte interesse dei Ricketts verso il Milan. La famiglia metterebbe le bandierine a Milano e vorrebbe ricreare un forte legame tra la città e i tifosi.
> 
> QUI -) *http://www.milanworld.net/i-ricketts-utili-per-1-4-mld-e-successi-nonostante-trump-vt64034.html


Negli Usa la loro posizione sul Milan sta facendo breccia un po' in tutti i media, creando una aspettativa quasi eccessiva. La reputazione della famiglia è tale che essi non avrebbero alcun interesse a farsi pubblicità con il Milan, soprattutto pubblicità negativa. In queste premesse, non si intenderebbe il significato di quel comunicato di ieri, se essi fossero esclusi dai negoziati decisivi per la cessione quote. Una situazione davvero anomala.


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Giugno 2018)

Ecco in esclusiva Mr X che tratta al telefono per entrare in società


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> lui lo sapeva già da un pò!



Viva l'Ammereca


----------



## 7vinte (23 Giugno 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Anche secondo Massimo Marianella di Sky



E se lo dice Massimone... massimo ci vuole bene. Ha commentato anche la finale di Atene


----------



## koti (23 Giugno 2018)

A proposito di "chi non si palesa durante la trattativa è un fantoccio" ricordo critiche a Mr Bee per motivi esattamente opposti "una persona che va a sbandierare la trattativa davanti telecamere e giornali non può che essere un buffone in cerca di pubblicità, queste cose le fai con riserbo e segretezza" cit del 90% del forum. 



Aron ha scritto:


> Abbiamo due nomi certi, Elliott e i Ricketts, ma guardacaso il favorito è il misterioso Mister X.


Non capisco perchè piangersi addosso prima del tempo, per quello che sappiamo questo Mr X potrebbe essere tutto e il contrario di tutto, o addirittura non esistere affatto (non sarebbe la prima volta che la stampa prende un granchio, ultimi esempi Preziosi e il principe malese), aspettiamo e vediamo.


----------



## koti (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Montanari di Milano Finanza a Sky:"La famiglia Ricketts è interessata a comprare il club ma non è l'unico soggetto. Il problema è che non si conosce l'identikit dell'altro soggetto. Nei prossimi 10 giorni potrebbe esserci il passaggio formale di Li ad Elliott, se il presidente rossonero non restituirà i 32 milioni. In questi 10 giorni avremo la soluzione. O Elliott vince e resta proprietario o Li prova a vendere il Milan e arriverà un nuovo proprietario. Soluzione migliore? Elliott è un fondo attivista, che scommette sulle società quotate in borsa. Entrano nel capitale, fanno l'affare e poi vendono. Non è un investitore di lungo corso. E' un fondo speculativo. Se Elliott diventasse proprietario del Milan, cercherà nel giro di qualche tempo un nuovo proprietario. A questo punto è più importante che si trovi un investitore industriale serio, come può essere la famiglia Ricketts. Li valuta il Milan complessivamente 1 miliardo, e mi chiedo come faccia. Dalla cifra vanno decurtati i debiti, quindi il valore è di 650 - 700 milioni. Cifra comunque molto alta. Considerata anche la spada di Damocle della Uefa. I Ricketts hanno detto di voler replicare il modello sportivo dei Cubs il cui valore è raddoppiato in poco tempo. I Ricketts sanno fare il loro mestiere. Hanno diverse attività, anche di brokeraggio. Alcuni membri della famiglia sono in politica. Sappiamo chi sono e cosa fanno. I bilanci sono visibili a tutti. E godono della stima del mondo politico. Cosa mi aspetto dalla sentenza della Uefa? Io ho sempre pensato che la soluzione migliore sia la sanzione economica. L'esclusione dalle coppe sarebbe un danno enorme. Probabilmente un provvedimento esagerato".
> 
> Secondo Calciomercato.com, mister x, che sta sfidando Ricketts, sarebbe un magnate conosciuto con un patrimonio molto significativo. Esso starebbe trattando a New York direttamente con Yonghong Li e David Han Li
> 
> ...


*
.*


----------



## Victorss (23 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## danjr (23 Giugno 2018)

Mister X è precious


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Montanari di Milano Finanza a Sky:"La famiglia Ricketts è interessata a comprare il club ma non è l'unico soggetto. Il problema è che non si conosce l'identikit dell'altro soggetto. Nei prossimi 10 giorni potrebbe esserci il passaggio formale di Li ad Elliott, se il presidente rossonero non restituirà i 32 milioni. In questi 10 giorni avremo la soluzione. O Elliott vince e resta proprietario o Li prova a vendere il Milan e arriverà un nuovo proprietario. Soluzione migliore? Elliott è un fondo attivista, che scommette sulle società quotate in borsa. Entrano nel capitale, fanno l'affare e poi vendono. Non è un investitore di lungo corso. E' un fondo speculativo. Se Elliott diventasse proprietario del Milan, cercherà nel giro di qualche tempo un nuovo proprietario. A questo punto è più importante che si trovi un investitore industriale serio, come può essere la famiglia Ricketts. Li valuta il Milan complessivamente 1 miliardo, e mi chiedo come faccia. Dalla cifra vanno decurtati i debiti, quindi il valore è di 650 - 700 milioni. Cifra comunque molto alta. Considerata anche la spada di Damocle della Uefa. I Ricketts hanno detto di voler replicare il modello sportivo dei Cubs il cui valore è raddoppiato in poco tempo. I Ricketts sanno fare il loro mestiere. Hanno diverse attività, anche di brokeraggio. Alcuni membri della famiglia sono in politica. Sappiamo chi sono e cosa fanno. I bilanci sono visibili a tutti. E godono della stima del mondo politico. Cosa mi aspetto dalla sentenza della Uefa? Io ho sempre pensato che la soluzione migliore sia la sanzione economica. L'esclusione dalle coppe sarebbe un danno enorme. Probabilmente un provvedimento esagerato".
> 
> Secondo Calciomercato.com, mister x, che sta sfidando Ricketts, sarebbe un magnate conosciuto con un patrimonio molto significativo. Esso starebbe trattando a New York direttamente con Yonghong Li e David Han Li
> 
> ...


*

Sono molto perplessa da tutta questa storia. La cessione è di un anno fa, Galatioto faceva da advisor, se c'erano tutti questi americani interessati non capisco come siamo finiti nelle mani di un avventuriero cinese.
Lo storify mi sembra ricalcare troppo la sceneggiatura della cessione scorsa 
Non mi è chiaro quanti milioni abbia cacciato Li, ma non riesco a credere che ne voglia uscire in perdita; pertanto mi sembra che le cifre che girano non siano congruenti con l'esborso totale di cui dovrebbe rientrare.
Infine, ogni volta che c'è di mezzo Mister X è in arrivo una fregatura*


----------



## Heaven (23 Giugno 2018)

Spero che la questione si risolva il prima possibile, sia Ricketts che Mister X dovremmo cadere bene

In un mese (15/07-15/08) dovrebbero fare

1. Conte o Sarri
2. Grande attaccante 
3. Puntellare la rosa 

E finalmente potremmo goderci un po’ di calcio giocato...


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Spero che la questione si risolva il prima possibile, sia Ricketts che Mister X dovremmo cadere bene
> 
> In un mese (15/07-15/08) dovrebbero fare
> 
> ...



Speriamo


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> A proposito di "chi non si palesa durante la trattativa è un fantoccio" ricordo critiche a Mr Bee per motivi esattamente opposti "una persona che va a sbandierare la trattativa davanti telecamere e giornali non può che essere un buffone in cerca di pubblicità, queste cose le fai con riserbo e segretezza" cit del 90% del forum.
> 
> 
> Non capisco perchè piangersi addosso prima del tempo, per quello che sappiamo questo Mr X potrebbe essere tutto e il contrario di tutto, o addirittura non esistere affatto (non sarebbe la prima volta che la stampa prende un granchio, ultimi esempi Preziosi e il principe malese), aspettiamo e vediamo.



Ma cosa c'entra? Sono discorsi che non stanno in piedi. Mr Bean era un pagliaccio a prescindere. Ed infatti i fatti hanno dimostrato che chi gli dava dei bluff aveva pienamente ragione, come al solito. Riguardo chi si nasconde, invece, siamo ancora ad aspettare il ruggito di Huarong e lo stato cinese.

I Ricketts si sono palesati e si sa che hanno un patrimonio importante. Hai letto per caso qualcuno che ha avuto da ridire? 

Comunque, si torna on topic.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Giugno 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Spero che la questione si risolva il prima possibile, sia Ricketts che Mister X dovremmo cadere bene
> 
> In un mese (15/07-15/08) dovrebbero fare
> 
> ...



Lo dico contro il nostro interesse ma io penso che nella migliore delle ipotesi silurano Mirabelli e Fassone e lasciano Gattuso. Poi se si presentano con Conte Maldini e gli acquisti sono il primo a festeggiare. 

Verosimilmente i tempi sono strettissimi , devono chiudere tutto il discorso società entro il 9 e rivoluzionare ancora una volta tutto. 

Iniziamo a vedere cosa succede con la UEFA poi società e poi pensiamo al calcio ( vedi te come siamo messi noi tifosi )


----------



## Shmuk (23 Giugno 2018)

Io tifo Ricketts, ma ovviamente Li pensa, giustamente, prima alle sue tasche... non lo biasimo per niente.


----------



## koti (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma cosa c'entra? Sono discorsi che non stanno in piedi. Mr Bean era un pagliaccio a prescindere. Ed infatti i fatti hanno dimostrato che chi gli dava dei bluff aveva pienamente ragione, come al solito. Riguardo chi si nasconde, invece, siamo ancora ad aspettare il ruggito di Huarong e lo stato cinese.
> 
> I Ricketts si sono palesati e si sa che hanno un patrimonio importante. Hai letto per caso qualcuno che ha avuto da ridire?
> 
> Comunque, si torna on topic.


Sono d'accordo, ma io parlavo di segretezza a trattativa in corso, non credo ci sia nulla di strano o di così allarmante no? Ovvio che se ad acquisizione conclusa il presunto proprietario dovesse continuare a rimanere nell'ombra ci sarebbe da preoccuparsi e non poco. C'è solo da aspettare e vedere che succede.




Admin ha scritto:


> Montanari di Milano Finanza a Sky:"La famiglia Ricketts è interessata a comprare il club ma non è l'unico soggetto. Il problema è che non si conosce l'identikit dell'altro soggetto. Nei prossimi 10 giorni potrebbe esserci il passaggio formale di Li ad Elliott, se il presidente rossonero non restituirà i 32 milioni. In questi 10 giorni avremo la soluzione. O Elliott vince e resta proprietario o Li prova a vendere il Milan e arriverà un nuovo proprietario. Soluzione migliore? Elliott è un fondo attivista, che scommette sulle società quotate in borsa. Entrano nel capitale, fanno l'affare e poi vendono. Non è un investitore di lungo corso. E' un fondo speculativo. Se Elliott diventasse proprietario del Milan, cercherà nel giro di qualche tempo un nuovo proprietario. A questo punto è più importante che si trovi un investitore industriale serio, come può essere la famiglia Ricketts. Li valuta il Milan complessivamente 1 miliardo, e mi chiedo come faccia. Dalla cifra vanno decurtati i debiti, quindi il valore è di 650 - 700 milioni. Cifra comunque molto alta. Considerata anche la spada di Damocle della Uefa. I Ricketts hanno detto di voler replicare il modello sportivo dei Cubs il cui valore è raddoppiato in poco tempo. I Ricketts sanno fare il loro mestiere. Hanno diverse attività, anche di brokeraggio. Alcuni membri della famiglia sono in politica. Sappiamo chi sono e cosa fanno. I bilanci sono visibili a tutti. E godono della stima del mondo politico. Cosa mi aspetto dalla sentenza della Uefa? Io ho sempre pensato che la soluzione migliore sia la sanzione economica. L'esclusione dalle coppe sarebbe un danno enorme. Probabilmente un provvedimento esagerato".
> 
> Secondo Calciomercato.com, mister x, che sta sfidando Ricketts, sarebbe un magnate conosciuto con un patrimonio molto significativo. Esso starebbe trattando a New York direttamente con Yonghong Li e David Han Li
> 
> ...


*
.*


----------



## wildfrank (23 Giugno 2018)

Gabry ha scritto:


> Ma nessuno che trolla che mister X è Donald Trump (tra 3 e 4 mld di patrimonio) per poter dire che ci compra lo stato americano?



Quoto : Trump mi sembra il perfetto alter ego del Berlusca.


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Giugno 2018)

Questa storia inizia a puzzarmi.

Per me Li metterà i soldi e sarà un anno da salvezza come obiettivo.


----------



## luis4 (23 Giugno 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, ma io parlavo di segretezza a trattativa in corso, non credo ci sia nulla di strano o di così allarmante no? Ovvio che se ad acquisizione conclusa il presunto proprietario dovesse continuare a rimanere nell'ombra ci sarebbe da preoccuparsi e non poco. C'è solo da aspettare e vedere che succede.
> 
> 
> 
> .



infatti, basta andare oltre con vaghe teorie. Chi compra nella situazione in cui siamo sarà uno serio, affidabile e conosciuto. Se cosi non fosse butterebbe i suoi soldi a mare perchè la uefa ci bastonerebbe per anni e sarebbe tutto a perdere, impossibile.



MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Questa storia inizia a puzzarmi.
> 
> Per me Li metterà i soldi e sarà un anno da salvezza come obiettivo.



non avrebbe senso, gli è stato dato un ultimatum siamo già a luglio. Se paga questi 32 e si inizia la stagione i compratori aspetterebbero ottobre che passa ad elliot e lui perderebbe praticamente tutto, improbabile.


----------



## IDRIVE (23 Giugno 2018)

Dico la mia in maniera un po' sommaria, ma diretta: io al momento parteggio per i Ricketts, sperando che... lo siano davvero e non siano Poverets...
A parte la mia battuta squallida, AL MOMENTO tengo per loro in quanto HANNO UN NOME E UN COGNOME e, sempre AL MOMENTO, sono gli unici che si sono palesati. Mi sono rotto le p.... dei vari Mister X, fondi offshore, scatole cinesi e compagnia cantante. E come me si è rotta anche la Uefa, non diciamo str... riguardo al fatto che l'Uefa "ce l'ha con il Milan"... figuriamoci se a loro non parrebbe il vero che tornasse sulla cresta dell'onda il club che per 20 anni ha fatto la storia nelle coppe organizzate da lei.
Quindi 'sto Mister X potrà anche avere i capitali per comprare Cristiano Ronaldo e Messi, ma se non esce allo scoperto entro breve, per me può accomodarsi in fondo a destra. Rammento a tutti che l'ultimo Mister X che ci ha visti coinvolti è stato quando dal profilo indicato da Allegri e Galliani si capiva che doveva essere Hamsik e poi arrivò Nocerino.


----------

